# Aurora/RM Dracula



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! Just finished this build up of the classic Dracula kit for a friend of mine. Quesions and comments always welcome.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Cloudminder!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Rick, that's one of the best builds I've seen!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Excellent shading!!

Chris.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent. I like the way you made the hair on Dracula glossy to show he might have put grease on his hair. Good work on the base and tree too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Classic Kit...Classic Painting :thumbsup:
Is that the ring that came with the kit ?
Excellent workmanship :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Classic Kit...Classic Painting :thumbsup:
> Is that the ring that came with the kit ?
> Excellent workmanship :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Exactly what he said!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

One of the best builds I have seen of this venerable kit. Very good!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Perfectect!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's a totally great build. Makes me want to get mine out of the box and on the bench. You just got it perfectly, colors, shading, highlighting. A great model to display on the shelf. Did you do shading and highlighting on the cape? The pictures make it look that way so I was curious.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Finally!! *Someone besides me gets Drac's evening wear right. For someone of the Count's social standing it would be: white shirt, white tie, white vest, black cape, tail coat and trousers with black patent leather shoes. He's molded in that rig for one thing; Lugosi never appeared in the role wearing anything else, for another.

The choices of colors for his medalion, ring, cufflinks and cape lining are of course wide open, as are the options for the rest of the model. I don't ordinarily espouse being a nitpicker about a modeler's color decisions, but I didn't lay down the rules of formal wear and in this case, they're literally a matter of black and white. Certainly every modeler has the right to follow whatever color scheme he or she wishes. But I like to see Count Dracula dressed to kill (as it were) in the proper attire.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rick,

Great job! Awesome painting skills there! And like I said on the other board...your friend needs a replacement base...huh? 

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work, Night-Owl!! Great color and very clean finish... looks great!! - Denis


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! Mcdee; yep that is the kit ring; took some cleaning to get it to fit on his finger. Bob; I did some shading on the inside of the cape but left the outside straight black. Sometimes on a kit I'll drybrush hilights onto black; other times I leave it alone. MMM; here's a build up I did a couple years ago with the replacement base:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful and amazing work, Night-Owl.

One issue with the white evening dress is how static it looks - white on white on white. And note how Night-Owl has solved that issue with subtle shading and slightly different tints. Another possible solution might be to use paints of different finishes: flat white for the shirt front, gloss for the silk vest and tie. (Thanks, Mark, for the heads-up. I'm planning a restoration project sometime in 2011. My original Aurora Dracula disappeared sometime in my last move between houses, and I picked up a few incompletes on ebay).


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Excellent work Night-Owl! You've captured the essential Lugosi beautifully. I followed the same colour scheme when I built mine last year (pic in my album). As Mark said, evening wear is evening wear, and for authenticity should follow the standards of the time. I thought of making the tie either red or black, but I settled on white, which was the appropriate colour. 
The ring (well done on making it fit btw) was silver with red around the edge of the heraldry and black detail. Monsters in Motion are selling a replica and have some nice close up pics for reference. 
I've said it before on HT but I always enjoy seeing the classic kits done by others and observing the subtle differences that make them unique in spite of the original kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks mrmurph and Ozymandias! One of these days I'm going to do a Dracula build up with the pale grey cloak lining I've seen others use. Good luck with the restoration project mrmurph.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

AWESOME!.. one if not the best paint job iv'e seen on this Dracula kit!.. the colour choise on the base is fantastic!.. i also like the new base added, but the original still looks great after all this time!.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Ian!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

As always, another display of awesome-ness! Kudos, Rick!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Russ! What's new on your workbench?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Home run! Have you done one with the moustache head?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks frankenstyrene! Not yet, but I was thinking about a build up with that head earlier today.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone! Mcdee; yep that is the kit ring; took some cleaning to get it to fit on his finger. Bob; I did some shading on the inside of the cape but left the outside straight black. Sometimes on a kit I'll drybrush hilights onto black; other times I leave it alone. MMM; here's a build up I did a couple years ago with the replacement base:


Great work on the RM re-pop. Question on the replacement base, is it resin or styrene. Also is the base still available.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Dracula! The replacement base is resin and yes it's still available.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Dracula-Base-for-Aurora-kit-from-Night-Owl-Models_p_629.html


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Thanks Dracula! The replacement base is resin and yes it's still available.
> 
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Dracula-Base-for-Aurora-kit-from-Night-Owl-Models_p_629.html


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for being late to the party here but I had to say that your work here is a box-art-worthy thing of beauty. This kit never looked so good when I was a kid! You've done about all that is humanly possible to make it look its best. Bravo!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

You're welcome Dracula. Thanks for the great feedback MM!


----------

